# Looking for ideas for a night piano concert on the street



## stillwaiting

Dear friends,

I have a haunting idea to play some piano music on the streets in a city some summer night. I'd assume the performance would be in between 45 and 60 minutes. Could you please advice me which compositions you think would suit best for this? Could be either a long one, which would take the whole performance, or maybe a few shorter ones...

Thank you very much for your attention!


----------



## Josquin13

Liszt/Berlioz--Symphonie Fantastique: 




Chopin Nocturnes (a selection of): 




Maurice Ravel--Gaspard de la Nuit: 




Elliott Carter--Night Fantasies: 




Robert Schumann--Nachtstücke, Op. 23: 




Igor Stravinsky--Le Chant du Rossingnol ("The Song of the Nightingale")--in the piano transcription by the composer: 




It could also be very interesting to play/hear a selection of Nocturnes or night music by various composers--such as Chopin, Satie, Field, Faure, Debussy, Mompou, Granados, Liszt, Griffes, Messiaen, & Poulenc:

Erik Satie--Cinq Nocturnes: 




Gabriel Faure--Nocturnes (a selection of): 




John Fields--Nocturnes (a selection of):





Claude Debussy--Nocturne: 




Claude Debussy--"Clair du lune" ("Moonlight"): 




Claude Debussy--"La soirée dans Grenade" ("Evening in Granada"):










Claude Debussy--"Reverie": 




Claude Debussy--"La Terasse des audience au clair du lune" ("The Terrace for Moonlight Audiences"): 




Frances Poulenc--8 Nocturnes: 




Federico Mompou--Musica Callada (you could also play the whole Musica Callada): 




Franz Liszt--Harmonies du soir ("Evening Harmonies"):










Enrique Granados--Quejas ó la Maja y el Ruiseñor ("Laments, or the Maiden and the Nightingale"):




Charles Tomlinson Griffes--Notturno: 




Oliver Messiaen: La Chouette hulotte ("The Tawny Owl"):










L'alouette lulu ("The Wood Lark"): 




Le courlis cendré:










I hope the above list gives you some good ideas to put an interesting program together.


----------



## Ras

Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata of course.


----------



## nobilmente

Bartók's _Night Music_ from his _Out of Doors_ suite:


----------

